# A belated incentive for Knee pads,…



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

First time on snow this sh*tty season and on day 3 of the trip, Im crossing an Un groomed, rutted up, iced hardpack cat track @ speed trying to make it up the far side and sure as shit, I catch an edge in one of those F’ing ruts, going down HARD on my knees. Tweaked my back a bit & hit my head as well, but didn’t roach the helmet and my knees took the brunt of the impact. 

Both knees are sore & swollen, but my L knee (lead foot) is REALLY swollen. By the look & feel of it, I was afraid I fractured something. Fortunately, it appears Its only. just bruised and not a trip or season ender. But Bruther,.. _WHAT_ a bruise! 🤦‍♂️

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































Ironically, I always have a set of knee pads in my car for photography. (…crawling around on rocks & twigs searching compositions.) So Ive been wearing them now last few days to protect against another fall, but they turn out to be fairly comfortable to wear. They don’t seem to interfere with my riding or ROM. And the smooth plastic protective surface doesn’t hang up or snag on the liners of my sb pants. (…as a fat boi, I prefer my sb pants a little roomier!) 😉










So from now on,.. I pretty much intend to wear these whenever there’s hard, icy, iffy snow conditions. Getting FAR too old for these kinds of injuries. 🤷‍♂️🤣🤦‍♂️🏂


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Your left knee looks like you played rugby all day with a bunch of drunk Aussies. Damn, that's a lot of bruising. Any lingering effects?


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Ouch!

I tried boarding without knee pads a long time ago. Didn’t have any fall. just the kneeling on piste while strapped on, to talk to my mates. by the end of the day, my knees was sore. No falls, just kneel and chilling. Ever since then , always wore knee pads


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ctoma said:


> Your left knee looks like you played rugby all day with a bunch of drunk Aussies. Damn, that's a lot of bruising. Any lingering effects?


Oh it’s tender. But the joint doesn’t hurt to move or flex. A little stiff from swelling maybe. The soft tissue & traveling bruise is what’s mostly sore. I figured by the time I get home my toes will look like five little purple plums.

I take blood Thinners for my heart condition, I’m reasonably certain they contributed to the massive amount of bruising. That isn’t to say that the impact wasn’t severe,… I lay on the ground for a good 10 minutes before I could stand up.

And just for a laugh,… My tracking app shows exactly where I went down and where I had to give up trying to get up the rise to the next run and just go down the hill from where I was! Lol
I’m just happy, It didn’t turn out to be a trip ender! 🤕😂


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Damn, that's gnarly looking! Glad you're relatively ok!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

🤦🏽


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

chomps1211 said:


> I take blood Thinners for my heart condition, I’m reasonably certain they contributed to the massive amount of bruising. That isn’t to say that the impact wasn’t severe,… I lay on the ground for a good 10 minutes before I could stand up.


Ok, now that amount of bruising makes sense. 

Glad it didn't end your trip prematurely. Take care and heal well!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

God damn chomps. Ow. Knee pads are becoming standard for a lot of things I do. Certainly mountain biking and I am starting to wear them when I am out on the sled now too. Little unknown thing about knee pads. When you are wearing them, there is a force shield up that guarantees you will hurt anything else but your knees...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yikes, that first pic looks like you have a surgically implanted knee pad! Glad you are more or less ok, though.

From my experience, those hard protectors can rip through fabric quite easily if you wear them under and put abrasive pressure (i.e. impacting, kneeling) on the area. Something like twill will withstand the wear better than, say, Gore-Tex or similar lightweight laminates, which stand no chance. Soft pads are better for undergarment wear.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Chomps, this getting older thing sucks. We all have to tend to such concerns more so now than we did previously. We simply cannot take and rebound from the "knocks" like we used to. Keep the pads on and try to avoid the "sketchy" terrain as much as possible. Given how piss poor this season has been so for, sketchy has been hard to avoid. Wishing you a speedy comeback.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> 🤦🏽


Dude! I told you not to look lol. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

robotfood99 said:


> Yikes, that first pic looks like you have a surgically implanted knee pad! Glad you are more or less ok, though.
> 
> From my experience, those hard protectors can rip through fabric quite easily if you wear them under and put abrasive pressure (i.e. impacting, kneeling) on the area. Something like twill will withstand the wear better than, say, Gore-Tex or similar lightweight laminates, which stand no chance. Soft pads are better for undergarment wear.


yeah, I figured pretty much the same thing although at this point replacing $150 pair of snow pants is a lot more preferable than tons of thousands of dollars and knee surgery. 😳🤣


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> yeah, I figured pretty much the same thing although at this point replacing $150 pair of snow pants is a lot more preferable than tons of thousands of dollars and knee surgery. 😳🤣


Oh totally. I didn't realize this was all happening on the same trip. By all means, use whatever protection you have. Pants are a helluva lot cheaper to replace than kees lol.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy crap, glad that this wasn’t worse!! If you keep keep this up body parts are just gonna start falling off at some point…..you deserve a run of good health!!!


----------

